# Pokemon X/Y Third Version Info Leak!



## Rydian (Mar 11, 2013)

Pokemon XXX!

Just-scanned magazine leak.







You can tell it's real and scanned because it's bad quality.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 11, 2013)

I was editing the Lucario stats for catboy as a joke, then decided to stick it in something like this for laughs.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 11, 2013)

Personally, I'm looking forward to Pokemon Z so I can refer to this generation of games as the XYZ Affair.


----------



## BrightNeko (Mar 11, 2013)

kinda want the original pictures...


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Rydian said:


> I was editing the Lucario stats for catboy as a joke, then decided to stick it in something like this for laughs.


Needs to be a male or genderless


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

BrightNeko said:


> kinda want the original pictures...


 





_Tru Fax. ;O;_


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 11, 2013)

I disagree


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> I disagree


You're a cat - you have no say.


----------



## Veho (Mar 11, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Personally, I'm looking forward to Pokemon Z


Zombie Pokemon?


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You're a cat - you have no say.


Gtfo fox
I have so much say its unbelievable 
;o;


----------



## Gahars (Mar 11, 2013)

Veho said:


> Zombie Pokemon?


 
So you're saying the franchise zombie would become a zombie franchise?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

Gahars said:


> So you're saying the franchise zombie would become a zombie franchise?


Left4Pokemon, Resident Pocket Monsters, Dead Kanto?


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Left4Pokemon, Resident Pocket Monsters, Dead Kanto?


Tell tale game's, The Walking Pokemon.


----------



## 1234turtles (Mar 12, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> Tell tale game's, The Walking Pokemon.


Highschool of the pokemon


----------



## Narayan (Mar 12, 2013)

I was expecting Pokeball Z. 
Got rule 34. 
But then it went to zombies


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2013)

instand buy


----------



## Flame (Mar 14, 2013)

you want to hear something sad... well i brought a 3DS just because of Pokemon X & Y. some images to go with this fact.






































































what could be the worst case.....


----------



## DiabloStorm (Mar 14, 2013)

Flame said:


> you want to hear something sad... well i brought a 3DS just because of Pokemon X & Y.


x/y is pretty much the only game I'm looking forward to on 3ds so far, to be honest, anything else is requiring a lot of research from me...


----------



## Janthran (Mar 14, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> x/y is pretty much the only game I'm looking forward to on 3ds so far, to be honest, anything else is requiring a lot of research from me...


And now I understand. People can't get out of their comfort bubbles and try something new-- So they play the same game over a million times.

I have seen the light


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 14, 2013)

"all genders" 

I am worry


----------



## DiabloStorm (Mar 14, 2013)

Janthran said:


> And now I understand. People can't get out of their comfort bubbles and try something new-- So they play the same game over a million times.
> 
> I have seen the light


*facepalm* No, with pokemon you kinda know what to expect if you've played it before. So you're saying I shouldn't even bother looking up new games, or what? I don't see w/e point you were trying to make...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 15, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> *facepalm* No, with pokemon you kinda know what to expect if you've played it before. So you're saying I shouldn't even bother looking up new games, or what? I don't see w/e point you were trying to make...


----------



## minexew (Mar 16, 2013)

Rydian said:


> All 3 genders included


 
My body is ready for Femcario.


----------



## Janthran (Mar 17, 2013)

DiabloStorm said:


> *facepalm* No, with pokemon you kinda know what to expect if you've played it before. So you're saying I shouldn't even bother looking up new games, or what? I don't see w/e point you were trying to make...


WHY PLAY A GAME WHERE YOU WILL KNOW WHAT TO EXPECT THAT RUINS EVERYTHING FIND A NEW GAME


----------



## DiabloStorm (Mar 17, 2013)

Janthran said:


> WHY PLAY A GAME WHERE YOU WILL KNOW WHAT TO EXPECT THAT RUINS EVERYTHING FIND A NEW GAME


NEVER!


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 17, 2013)

This looks relevant to my interests... I hope the innovation this time around is worth the inevitable hand cramping that comes with a multiple day long adventure.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 18, 2013)

Lol this reminds me of the Pokemon part of $00pah Nin10Doh so much 
Not what I expected when clicking Rydian's sig...


----------



## Rydian (Mar 18, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Lol this reminds me of the Pokemon part of $00pah Nin10Doh so much
> Not what I expected when clicking Rydian's sig...


NEVER TRUST ME


----------



## alex_0706 (Apr 2, 2013)

this is the real one (its a new evee evolution)
the imgae you have is only on gbatemp


----------



## porkiewpyne (Apr 7, 2013)

alex_0706 said:


> this is the real one (its a new evee evolution)
> the imgae you have is only on gbatemp


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 7, 2013)

alex_0706 said:


> this is the real one (its a new evee evolution)
> the imgae you have is only on gbatemp


----------

